# Jazz out and about



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Jazz got out to enjoy some of the 60 degree weather after the pack was done hunting.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

?Springer? Cute little beggar!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

She is cute. French Brittany Spaniel.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

nice looking pup!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Bob. She is Hell on Wheels right now...or I've gotten older since our last pup...or maybe both. :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Aha! Those richarton area pheasants better look out! 
Brittany. Head shape of the parents look more Brittany though the color seemed a bit more springerish. Should be hell on pheasants! I had a Brittany once who was hell on ruffed grouse. Great dog, named Rusty. Wonder how many Brittanies are named Rusty!? LOL. 
Have an English Cocker now. An old fart like me can keep up with their natural 20 -30 yard windshield wiper pattern, though Correct me if I'm wrong, Brittanies tend to work closer than some of,the bigger harder running pointers!?! 
Of course, for an old weekend warrior like me, any pup has to be one of,the family 357 1/2 days a year and hard core Hunter/ bird finder/ retriever the rest of the time.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

HH, you are right. The Brittanies are close workers. Well, the French Brits are. american Brits are becoming field trialized...IMHO.


----------

